# Questions for a reef/fish tank. Covering Basics. Need Help.



## r4esh (Feb 2, 2005)

I've kinda got a lot of questions.....
Okay. So for my birthday I got a 29g aquarium which I was going to origonaly go freshwater, but the boring fish that freshwater consist of (IMO) led me to change out the gravel for crushed coral (that took forever) and then added salt to my water. I bought a hydrometer for check the levels of salt and it's perfect on the scale (22). I know 29 gallons isn't a huge aquarium for salt water, but I thought i'd give it a go.
Befor I start adding expensive fish I wanted to get some live rock and maybe 1 or two damsels to start off the echo system i'm creating in my bedroom. My first question is how much live rock should i get (considering it's a small tank) and how much do you think it would cost me?
My next question is - My tank was a "starter kit" by 'aqua culture' which came with an aqua tech 20-40g power filter a 100w heater, and a deluxe fluorescent full light hood w/ lamp; do you think the inclued filter, heater, and lighting is good enough? or should i look into somthing better?
Next, I want to keep some live plants and hopfully some reef life. From what I understand, it is hard to maintain reefs in a tank smaller than 50g and I would need to get a special filter and lighting, because mine just wont cut it. What do you think? + how much would it run it get some reef growing in my tank?
Finaly, what kind of fish do you think I should aquire for my new habitat? I was thinking somthing on the lines of Yellow Tang, Dwarf Lionfish, maybe some Clown fish, but I need some clean up crew, such and alge eaters, what do you think I should add? (I'm looking for vivid colors in my tank.)

Wow I appriciate anyone taking the time to address my issues, i know i'm asking a lot, thanks!

Also what little things should I aquire to keep my tank healthy? Should I get somthing for monitoring PH? should I get carbon insterts? um I am new to this and don't know what else I can add, but what do you think?

EDIT: After reading on some other forums - REALLY like the LR in this picture - http://www.gulf-view.com/nicerock2.jpg - anyone know what kind that is? it looks like a mix of deco and coralline. Am i right? Concerns for the crushed coral worry me, but I was at the LFS today and asked some people there about what they thought and they all said it was fine, but I would VERY much like someone else to confirm that Crushed Coral can be a problem, BEFOR I start adding more things to my tank.

I found this little bit of info on Crushed Coral -
Crushed Coral - Natural. Excellent source of calcium. Many consistencies available. "Quaker Oats" consistency good for Biological Filter Base, UGF, Wet/Dry filters, reef, FO tanks. Excellent for DIY Live Rock base. Good substrate for wrasses and other burrowing critters. Good Live Sand material, depending on consistency.

As far as further investments I bought a PH test kit which showed the water to be currently sitting at 7.8.... but I have no general clue if this is good or bad.... ALSO as far as upgrading my filtration and lighting as you guys suggested I was concidering somthing like a Coralife Compact Fluorescent Bulb 22'' 65w light. Think that will be enough? or do I need MORE lighting? My current hood only supports the one bulb (bummer) but I was thinking about running down to my local radioshack and buying some clear LEDs for making a "moon light", but if i'm buying a need hood for more ligting, then i think i'll wait.

As far as biowheel filters go, the filter that came with my tank says it's a "bio filter", it takes cartrages, and what not, but you really think i need to invest in somthing better? Or should I take that money and use it towards a protien skimmer instead?

THANKS FOR READING ALL THAT!!!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Okay, first I would get a good book on saltwater aquariums... DO A LOT OF RESEARCH! 


> Befor I start adding expensive fish I wanted to get some live rock and maybe 1 or two damsels to start off the echo system i'm creating in my bedroom. My first question is how much live rock should i get (considering it's a small tank) and how much do you think it would cost me?


Please do not use fish to cycle your tank, use a cocktail shrimp from the store, this will make sure that all your fish will survive! *if you don't know what cycling is look up "the Nitrogen Cycle" *
In order for your ecosystem to be healthy, you need a good protien skimmer to keep Nitrates low, also your pH should be around 8.5, also get a test kit for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, phosphate, and calcium if you are planning on doing corals (there aren't many "live plants" that live in the ocean, but there are some.) Live rock costs about $4 per pound... I would get 20 pounds of base rock and seed it with 10 pounds of live rock. 20 pounds of base rock would run you 25-30 dollars. 
Damsels are also a poor choice for fish in your tank, they get aggressive, and territorial, and will harrass new fish. Look at Percula Clowns, Gobies (not dragonetts), Dottybacks, Dwarf Angels, blennies, and cardinalfish. note: you shouldn't add fish until your nitrogen cycle is completed ~ 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, nitrates around 10.




> My next question is - My tank was a "starter kit" by 'aqua culture' which came with an aqua tech 20-40g power filter a 100w heater, and a deluxe fluorescent full light hood w/ lamp; do you think the inclued filter, heater, and lighting is good enough? or should i look into somthing better?


Yes ditch the filter... use a protien skimmer, heater is good though.

Crushed coral is alright to use for substraight, but I prefer sand, it isn't a nitrate trap and I don't have to dig in it to clean it! 
The compact florecent should be alright to keep some corals.


----------



## r4esh (Feb 2, 2005)

How long would it take for LR to start seeding onto the base rock (noticably)? I'm getting a protien skimmer after i get my live rock, which should be soon. Also how do I raise the PH levels? You say ditch the filer, but why wouldn't I use BOTH the skimmer AND the filter?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the filter is a nitrate accumilator... you don't want nitrates... a good skimmer and live rock does the job well... it takes a while but its a lot cheaper to seed the base rock with live rock... if the pH does not raise by itself with the intro of live rock... then I would get pH increaser... but I think the live rock will do it for you


----------



## r4esh (Feb 2, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Wed Feb 02 said:


> the filter is a nitrate accumilator... you don't want nitrates... a good skimmer and live rock does the job well... it takes a while but its a lot cheaper to seed the base rock with live rock... if the pH does not raise by itself with the intro of live rock... then I would get pH increaser... but I think the live rock will do it for you


How long is a "while" to seed? like a month? more? I'm getting my LR within the week and maybe the following week i can invest into a protien skimmer.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

3 - 4 months to seed it and get it started, and another 3 - 4 to fully mature


----------

